# Best Frog Hunt YET!



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

We bagged 22 bullfrogs tonight 4 of them which stretched out 14+ inches.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was a good hunt bill hays slingshots were on fire for me to night.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow! You guys should start a restaurant!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent my friends on your Hunt~AKAOldmiser


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like some good fun, well done lads


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Awesome hunt guys! +1 on the restaurant with the kills you guys are getting!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

My bands snapped in the middle of the hunt, and Ghost let me use a Bill Hays shooter, man that thing was freakin awesome!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome haul. Good eatin.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was awsome. i killed my first frog and bagged five all together.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! You guys were HOPPIN' !!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

The 4 big frogs, there legs were bigger than drum sticks.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun; enjoy eating your hunt!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing hunt, in Portugal we don`t have these giant bull frogs, hunt them should be amazing and a lot o fun!!!!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

This is freakin' awesome..I wish I was down there with ya.....

Dennis


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

logo and shewy got in to a wad of cotton mouths also.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

1 every 10 ft


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

well done gotta love bill hays designs. have you tried the hathcock?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't but would really like to


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

No, but it's a good design


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

SlingshotMadness said:


> No, but it's a good design


i recommend it.. it changed how i see slingshots going from dinner plate accuracy to tennis ball on a bad day.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds pretty good I might give it a try


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Holy smokes ya'll were stackin em up like firewood. I know that must have been fun. If I ever head to Florida I'm gonna have to send y'all a pm. Would love to hunt and eat some frog legs with ya.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Be glad to have you.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be great!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It would be great to meet a forum member


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

It'd be awesome to have you with us! We're open to anyone new!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We all had a good time worked in teams bagged a lot of game this out to any one who may think its easy to hunt frogs its not and they are tough you have to make good shots logo shot one last night that had USMC tattooed to his left arm.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

That frog was so tough he laughed at the marble.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

He laughs no more.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

just a nite of humor with you guys would be awesome


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Tha'ts what it's all about right there!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

There are many humorous jokes said when we go, lol


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Prolly every sentence we say, if its not about the hunt, then its a good joke. lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

snakes make good jokes talk about if for days lol.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

That was the worst joke ever


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

only to one person lol.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

not a fan of snakes!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

AH!!!! AH!!!! AH!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol he never going to live that down.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Heck of a nice haul. Congrats.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Prolly not


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We got more rain today you know what that means.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Means frogs are gonna get it Friday night


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to go Friday but don't know if logo can go then if not sat then need a good video of it.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Why can't logo go Friday?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

mom will be geting home from knee surgry.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

True, might be saturday


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I would like to come down and just hang out with you guys....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You would be welcome.

Was down in the hammock and the waters back up logo where you shot the big hog there was a six foot gator in the water hole in the road.


----------

